# Boxing YouTube Channels



## FighterTwister (Sep 22, 2017)

* JT Van V YOUTUBE CHANNEL *


A really good informative YouTube Channel that I enjoy on Boxing you will learn and practice heaps of stuff that will sharpen your skills and knowledge.
*
 YouTube Description 
*
This channel is devoted to boxing and boxing techniques.  I post weekly videos that break down techniques, tactics, strategies and training methods to improve your boxing or striking for other combat sports.  Boxing is something I want you to do on your own terms and reap the benefits that can be had.  Whether you are a young up and coming fighter, a corporate pugilist, or somebody who boxed long ago and are re-igniting the fire, I know you will benefit from my videos.

*Beginner Boxing E-book and Instructional Video Promo 


*
146,299 views 3 years ago 
 This is the trailer/promo video for my E-book and Instructional video on Beginner Boxing: A Roadmap to your First Fight. 

Get it here: Precision Striking | Your premier online boxing coach

Protein and Supplements - http://www.awin1.com/awclic......

This channel is devoted to boxing and boxing techniques. I post weekly videos that break down techniques, tactics, strategies and training methods to improve your boxing or striking for other combat sports. Boxing is something I want you to do on your own terms and reap the benefits that can be had. Whether you are a young up and coming fighter, a corporate pugilist, or somebody who boxed long ago and are re-igniting the fire, I know you will benefit from my videos.

*
A good example of his YouTube Tutorials*








If you find good instructional YouTube Channels post it here in this thread.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 28, 2017)

*Boxer - Josh Kelly*

I spotted this cool video I think the guy is really good will keep an eye out as he keeps going watch........


----------

